
Curation as a Service - paultannenbaum
https://www.billiondollarstartupideas.com/ideas/curation-as-a-service?ss_source=sscampaigns&ss_campaign_id=5ed69d90d4de5221016048a8&ss_email_id=5ed69dbe94c44c55af85b3a6&ss_campaign_name=Curation+as+a+Service
======
wiseleo
Actually working on something like that.

